# The All-In-One Galaxy S2 Hack Pack



## AdamOutler

I've been compiling information for UnBrickable mod on the various versions of the Galaxy S2 device. This generation is by-far the most decentralized "model" I've ever heard of. Some of the devices contain Exynos processors, some Qualcomm and others have OMAP.

We've conducted research on this generation of device in the following threads:
AT&T GS2 UART/bootloader hacking: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1313588
Epic 4G Touch informiiation gathering: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1262081
Galaxy Nexus UnBrickable Mod development: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1310865

But you're here for the Galaxy S2 Hack Pack. This Hack Pack is designed to help out those looking for information on modifying and/or repairing their expensive devices. This package contains:

*Reading Material*
_GT-i9100 official service manual_ - service manual which applies to most GS2 devices
_Exynos 4120 public datasheet _ -datasheet explaining internal workings of the chip
_Origenboard documentation_ -Exynos based development board
_OMAP 4430 datasheets_ -datasheet explaining internal workings of the chip
_FSA9280A datasheet_ -USB Switch chip which responds to resistors and routes communications around the phone
-(no information on qualcomm processors is available)-
*model speciffic*
_AT&T SGS2 uart _ -UART output logs
_i9100 IROM_ -memory dumps
_i9100T bootrom_ -memory dumps
_Epic 4G Touch pictures_-pictures of internals
_Galaxy Nexus specs_ -models of chips used in Galaxy Nexus
*Android Binaries* 
_bash _- the best scriptable shell ever
_i2cdetect _-i2c address detector
_i2cdump _-i2c bus dumper
_i2cget_ -i2c information grabber
_i2cset _-i2c information sender
_tcpdump _- monitors network traffic 
_viewmem_ - allows memory dumps
*apps*
_smdk-tools_ - a set of linux development tools designed for direct communciation with the Exynos processor.

*Download The Galaxy S2 Hack Pack*

Please note, none of the contained information is my own original work. This has been compiled over the last month of researching this device. All information in this Hack Pack is available on the Internet from various sources.

Credits: 
Samsung- i9100 service manuals and other tools.
SuperCurio- Model Numbers of the chips in the device were discovered by SuperCurio from a Voodoo Report sent from a Hong Kong conference.

Please let me know if there's anything I should add to this pack.


----------



## Alex97k

Where can I get it??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex97k

Where can I get it??

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotoMaster

I am now using a Samsung Epic 4G Touch (Galaxy SII), but can't use Titanium Backup and other "root required" apps because my phone isn't rooted. Would this hack pack allow me to safely (as safe as I can at least) root my 4G Touch? If not, would anyone know of a link for the said rooting info??

Greg


----------



## PhotoMaster

It's been over a week and I am still not able to get answers on whether or not this will allow me to simply root my device. I'm not looking for any fancy Roms or anything like that. To just be able to use the apps I paid for and rename some ogg files to stop the stupid camera noises. Anyone out there able to help?? I'm beyond frustrated at this point. Help?? Please??

EDIT: The model of the phone is SPH-D710


----------



## CutBones

The root method is easy. Flawless. Follow the link. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1342728

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## PhotoMaster

Thank You CutBones. I made sure that my usb settings were correct, that the usb drivers said the loaded correctly and then I disabled my antivirus and downloaded the files. When I ran the files I got the appropriate menu. I sellected the 'A' option to root the device. The display confirmed that the USB was set right, the drivers were good and that the phone was connected and recognized. Then it said to press any key. When I did it said it was waiting for the phone to be connected. That's where it sat and did nothing. I tried 4 times. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## PhotoMaster

I reinstalled the usb drivers and this time it worked. Thank you so much!!


----------



## CutBones

Anytime.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## rafyvitto

If only the i9100 had uart output. and you could leap foward 1 month in time, in a future were u had both the i777 and the i9100, and found a way to make the i9100 an i777 xD, i could unbrick my buddys i9100, its hard bricked, it wont even turn on,after i accidently flashed the wrong .pit in odin, im about to send it to a riff box owner and pay 50$ to fix it FML! lol


----------

